# South East Pan Car Nationals @ 386 R/C Raceway



## rc.racer73 (May 7, 2015)

*386 R/C Raceway in South Daytona, Florida is proud to present the South East Pan Car Nationals, August 8th and 9th 2015. *

*See attached flyer, for more info contact Chris Crowder at 386 R/C Raceway on Facebook; *https://www.facebook.com/groups/1603150489908150/ *or by calling; (386) 631-2495*


----------

